# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Megadungeon - Old Dwarven Halls

## Eri

Thought I'd share a piece I finished recently in conjunction with a few other map makers. It was attempting to use the "jaquasian" principles of dungeon design with varying ways in, and around the dungeon space and between levels. I went a weeeeeee bit overboard with the map and it ended up being 12 a4 pieces drawn out. Four for each level.

The originals are a fair size so I had to scale them down to upload here
Ground level with the entrance hall, barracks, kitchens and the royal room


2nd level forge, Hall of Kings, housing and religious services


3rd level - catacombs

----------


## damonjynx

Hi Eri,

I love a good dungeon map and these are really cool. I'm assuming these are WIPs at the moment? 

One little thing, and it's probably more personal preference than anything else, in areas where you have brick-like textures for the wall, I feel a thicker line-weight to delineate the floor/wall would help make the map easier to read. That being said it totally depends on what you're planning to do with the drawing; i.e. colouring etc.

----------


## Eri

> Hi Eri,
> 
> I love a good dungeon map and these are really cool. I'm assuming these are WIPs at the moment? 
> 
> One little thing, and it's probably more personal preference than anything else, in areas where you have brick-like textures for the wall, I feel a thicker line-weight to delineate the floor/wall would help make the map easier to read. That being said it totally depends on what you're planning to do with the drawing; i.e. colouring etc.


tend to agree there for sure. usually the walls stand out at the same pen size when it's smaller but it all gets drowned out with the bigger space.

----------


## Adfor

These are looking awesome so far! I'm with Damon on this one, I love a good dungeon map, and that the walls need to be a tich thinker to differentiate between wall and floor.  Can't wait to see them with some color, top notch work!

----------


## ThomasR

I really love your linework ! And especially your stone work !

----------


## LunaticDesign

I really like the look and the level of detail, I would darken or thicken the walls a little.

----------

